# Han**** Fabrics 53rd Anniversary Sale!



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Han**** Fabrics is having their biggest sale event of the year! It is their 53rd anniversary sale and a lot of fabrics, including fleece and flannel, are 53% off! If there is a store near you, take advantage of the sale while you can!  
Here is a link to all the fabrics they have on sale: http://www.han****fabrics.com/On-Sale_s ... iewcat.htm

*PS- Sorry if this is in the wrong category, feel free to move it! I was deciding between here and housing.


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

I just bought a bunch of new fleece for Nigel this weekend. Wish I had waited, they have some really cute things there.


----------



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

Im soooo glad I found this post!!!!!! Im so going to go get Apollo new fleece and flannel tomorrow!!! I started out with remnants and will be glad to get something special for him!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Tie-Dye-Hedgie, you are officially my new favourite person. I need to buy up a bunch of fleece so I can start making blankets and pouches to sell, and this came at just the right time.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you for posting! I have never been to that fabric store before, but just found that there is one a few miles from where I live! I can't wait to go stock up on fleece  You rock for posting this!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Totally awesome. I've been a couple of times already! I am EXTREMELY tight for money right now, but I've figured that a perfect size piece of fleece for my C&C cage is a yard and 1/8, folded in half - patterned fleece in that size came to $5.60! Soooo awesome. I wish the sale lasted longer, I want more fleece!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi all!  
I just wanted to bump this thread up so everyone remembers the awesome sale Han****'s is having!!!
I went there today, got over 7.5 yards of fleece and flannel and it was only $20.67!!!   Most of the fleece was $1.87 a yard!! I'm going back this weekend and getting a few more patterns that caught my fancy! 

The mega blowout sale continues until September 29th, so hurry in and get it while you can! :mrgreen:


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Alas! They do not ship to Canada. :x It never makes sense to me how expensive/difficult it is to ship things to Canada from the States. I live right next to the border, but shipping is basically double...


----------

